# 7D body on sale again for $1099, jump on it!



## Tyler S (Dec 27, 2011)

Canon EOS 7D 18MP Digital SLR Camera Body (0013803117493) | eBay

Just bought mine!


----------



## lceproj (Dec 27, 2011)

that is a great deal! i'm jealous!


----------



## Tyler S (Dec 27, 2011)

Was going to get a D7000, however this deal was too good to pass on and I love the 7D.


----------



## Tyler S (Dec 29, 2011)

Received the 7D today, very happy with it so far.


----------



## cheapshots (Dec 31, 2011)

I love my 7d


----------



## T.Mcginty (Jan 4, 2012)

I love my 7D as well.


----------

